# Whimsical architecture



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Post buildings that look straight out of a fantasy novel here!

Nautilus House, Mexico City, Mexico (2006)
Architect: Javier Senosiain


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Mushroom House, Perinton, NY, USA (1972)
Architect: James H. Johnson


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Hằng Nga Guesthouse, La Dat, Vietnam (1990)


----------



## Shadow on the Wall (Nov 13, 2014)

*Palais idéal*
in Hauterives, France, 1879–1912
by Ferdinand Cheval



























all by https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Old_postcards_of_facteur_Cheval_in_Hauterives
























































https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...jpg/1024px-Facteur_Cheval_-_Temple_hindou.jpg








































































all by https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Categoryalais_Id%C3%A9al


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Villa Unal, Savoie, France (1972)
Architects: Pascal Hausermann, Claude Costy


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Conjunto Satélite, Mexico City, Mexico (1995)
Architect: Javier Senosiain

Actually, pretty much anything by Senosiain would fit this thread.


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Maybe also pretty much everything by Gaudi too?


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *Guggenheim Museum* of *New York City*:


----------



## iamcharlottewang (Mar 5, 2016)

amazing!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Rogner Bad Blumau, Austria (1997)
Architect: Friedensreich Hundertwasser


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Las Pozas, Xilitla, Mexico (built from 1949-1984)
Architect/Sculptor: Edward James


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

World 2 World said:


> *FLINSTONE House, JOHOR - MALAYSIA* :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

gorgeous....thanks for posting :cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Davidson Residence, Alpine, CA, USA (1972)
Architect: James Hubbell


----------



## Pohtija (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

The Dunmore Pineapple, Scotland


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Castellaras le Neuf, Mouans-Sartoux, France (1964)
Architect: Jacques Couëlle


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

These homes are too cringy to look at, I would not step foot in any of them because of how immediately apparent the outdated look is. Depressing.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok..? Don't come to this thread then if you don't like it.


----------



## franciscoc (Feb 7, 2012)

The Cathedral of Justo is a building of great proportions, similar to a large Christian cathedral, located in Mejorada del Campo (Madrid, Spain). It is being built by the initiative of one person, Justo Gallego Martínez.
He began to build it on a farmland owned by his family on October 12, 1961, after being expelled from a Cistercian monastery for being sick with tuberculosis.
When his healing took place, as a promise, he decided to thank God and the Virgin with the construction of this work.
Justo Gallego has been building his work for almost 50 years, and with the exception of some sporadic help, he did everything by himself, without having any training related to construction


----------

